# When Texas Lizards Attack!



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

My Ribs are broken, That reporter almost lost it, when the lizard jumped on him. LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Texas Bee said:


> My Ribs are broken, That reporter almost lost it, when the lizard jumped on him. LOL !!!!!!


I have watched it at least 15 times and every time I laugh so hard it brings tears. Don't know why it tickles me so much, must be the snorts and other vocalizations the news commentator makes while trying to dislodge the lizard. I just don't get tired of watching it!


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

The only sad thing about this video is that it isn't long enough! I was in stiches watching it!

Maybe there is a longer version on YouTube...I'll poke around.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Matt Guyrd said:


> The only sad thing about this video is that it isn't long enough! I was in stiches watching it!
> 
> Maybe there is a longer version on YouTube...I'll poke around.


If you goto Dallas Channel 5 and search their videos for "lizard" there is a version you can view that goes longer.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess he was thinking the snake got'em. Braaaaahhhh !!!!!!!!

That was a great clip...Gene..


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

went to a bee field day with open hive demonstrations. It was quite comical to see some of the people take off their veils, then walk past another demonstration only to be buzzed and start thrashing around doing the "bee dance" I would have liked to have a video camera then


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Great! We did the county fair two years ago with many reptilian critters. We had many such situations. Thanks for the memories,
Laurence


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Gene, that wins best video of the year on bee source. 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

*Longer Version*



Gene Weitzel said:


> If you goto Dallas Channel 5 and search their videos for "lizard" there is a version you can view that goes longer.


Here's a link to a longer version. Click Here.


----------

